# 2015 illuminated kick plates



## Phxhoward (Jun 8, 2015)

My 2015 Murano came preinstalled with illuminated kick plates. I don't like the bright light and would like to disable them. Is there a hidden switch or even one particular fuse that I can pull to turn them off?

Reason being, when we go out of town with telescopes, everyone eyes become dark adapted, and if I need to open the door to get something from the car, the kick plates are extremely bright.

Thanks


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm afraid I don't officially know the answer to your question. I'm still doing research before I buy my own 2015 Murano. However, the only thing I could think of was if there was possibly some sort of a device the dims all the interior lights of the car (like the GPS screen and the button lights). My current SUV has a roller-type thing down below my left knee where I can dim all the interior lights or brighten them. Perhaps the Murano has something like this and it would dim all the buttons as well as the kick plate light brightness. Since the Murano is a lot more modern than my current car, you would probably be able to control the brightness from the actual navigation screen thing rather than seeking out a button or scroller to do it...but I'm afraid I'm not so sure.


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

I am no Technician, but I am handy working with cars. I would suggest lifting sill plate and just unplugging them, this way you can always turn them back on if you ever wish to.


----------



## Goinsledn (Jul 22, 2015)

If you would like to trade, the Murano Platinum we are buying does not have them. I would be willing to trade you plates and additional $$ to you for them. I would love a set of these. How did you order them on your car. Here in the nw, every dealer seems to be clueless on how to get them.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Mine came with them pre-installed. AWD - Platinum
It's and *Accessory* and it's listed as "Illuminated Kick Plates and Interior Accent Lighting" - Dealer Installed.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

just put a little duct tape over them for the mtn nights. The rest of the time they are quite nice


----------

